# Help a TT Dunce



## stevedr (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, hope someone can help a soon to be owner with the answer to a probably dumb question!!!!!
I am looking around for a TT at the moment but i have been told that all are 4 wheel drive, yet someone else has told me that they are not, please can someone enlighten me.
Many thanks :? [/img]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome all early cars were quattro until the introduction of the 150 roadster around 03 and then the 180/190 coupe fwd in 04/05. All the decent MkIIs are quattro though.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto above, welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## stevedr (Jul 2, 2008)

Many thanks to you both, all i can afford at the mo, is around an 03 plate 180, so that should be 4 wheel then?
Thanks for the advice and the welcome!


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.
''fwd'' is front-wheel-drive

Little info here. (old review though, im sure there are better ones if you google)

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Audi_TT_Coupe__Review_5506664

Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## stevedr (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks oO TTLee Oo, i am going to look at a 53 plate 180 (6)quattro later, looks nice in the pics its grey with 18" but we shall see.
Thanks again


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Go for a 225........ you'll only spend Â£Â£Â£Â£ trying to get it like one :wink:

Oh and welcome to the TT world


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Steve D,

I agree with T3RBO...you will have more fun with a 225...think the 180 and 225 are both group 19 insurance ..so go for the extra bhp !!

Regards

Robin


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hi Steve, no problem hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## stevedr (Jul 2, 2008)

to late for the 225 ive bought the 180, it's a start!!
ive heard that you can chip the 180 to give it a bit more, is that right?


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

You can have a remap done...should take your BHP to 220 I belive.

Little info on the case.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =180+remap


----------

